# GATHERING PARTS FOR THE CURRENT PROJECT



## stoney (Aug 16, 2021)

Chrome goodies that have showed up. The white Stingray smoothie seat showed up today. Tires are on the way.  Frame fork and chainguard is at the paint shop. Small hardware has been all cleaned.


----------



## stoney (Aug 20, 2021)

Bead blasted and primed. Bike got painted last night. Have to go pick it up this weekend.


----------



## stoney (Aug 20, 2021)

Bike painted. My birth year 1954 Schwinn Spitfire, colors are actually darker than shown.


----------



## stoney (Aug 20, 2021)

Better color pic. Picking up tomorrow and then assembly


----------



## Rides4Fun (Aug 20, 2021)

That’s looking really nice!!  Can’t wait to see it when you get it all together!


----------



## stoney (Aug 22, 2021)

Got a little done today.


----------



## stoney (Aug 26, 2021)

Finished. Just waiting for a few new stainless pieces of hardware. Thanks to my friend Jeremy Fogleman here in NC for the paint job, thanks to Jeff @Baldy Jeff for pedals, thanks to Joe @stingrayjoe for putting me in touch with Tommy @Hoagie57 for the newly chromed handlebars, crank, sprocket and seat clamp, Santi @Rust_Trader for the rear Goodyear G3 rear tire, seat by Joe Crawford, @bicyclebones and @Clark58mx for hardware. I am liking it













View attachment 1468208


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 26, 2021)

Really killer build, nice work


----------



## Hoagie57 (Aug 26, 2021)

Looks FANTASTIC Stony. Glad to be a little piece of it .  😎 
Tommy


----------



## John G04 (Aug 26, 2021)

Looks great love the color combo


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 26, 2021)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## stoney (Aug 26, 2021)

John G04 said:


> Looks great love the color combo



I tried to get as close as I could with the maroon to Schwinn in the 50's. The maroon and red combo is real close to the '41 Schwinn color combination. They may not be exact but I love it.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Aug 26, 2021)

Your project turned out really awesome!  I really like the colors you chose, because the red accents are subdued, which give the frame a very classy look, while letting the chrome pop even more.


----------



## ian (Aug 26, 2021)

stoney said:


> Better color pic. Picking up tomorrow and then assembly
> 
> View attachment 1465190
> 
> View attachment 1465191



'54 was a good year. That's my birth year too!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 26, 2021)

Looks amazing, thank you for sharing!


----------



## stoney (Aug 26, 2021)

Thanks all, appreciate it


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Aug 27, 2021)

ian said:


> '54 was a good year. That's my birth year too!




Youngster.........!!


----------

